# Classical music of medieval Bosnia anyone?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I know a christian bosnian but his concern and knowledge in medieval music, let's says it's not is cup of tea.

I whant to know Bozanski ( bosnian) music of ars antiqua to ars subtilior and bosnian after the invasion of ottomans or a compilation whit both.

Let'S not forget Bosnia herzegovina used to be a christian contry so, this mean christian music has lithurgic and secular as well.You know my liking for exotism medievala and early music than what up my alley, tell me what im looking for please?

Bosnian medieval music anyone???

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

There's Jewish music from medieval Bosnia, por que llorax Blanca niña - Jordi recorded it.


----------

